# Werdet ihr wechseln?



## MadSquare (3. April 2008)

Um WoW ist ja in letzter Zeit eine heiße diskussion entbrand. Viele beschweren sich über das Spiel, während andere es loben.
Es gibt viele gute Argumente und Gegenargumente in dieser Diskussion und jetzt will ich wissen wie ihr euch entscheidet.

Was mich angeht, Ich werde zu Warhammer wechseln, da das was bisher von Warhammer veröffentlicht wurde mehr meinen Wünschen entspricht als andere Spiele. Hier gibt es natürlich viele Aspekte aber ich verzichte darauf sie auszuführen.

Ich freu mich auf eure Meinung.
Und bin natürlich gespannt auf Flame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

gruß, Square.


edit: Rechtschreibfehler in der Topic beschreibung ist wie immer Abicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te-Rax (3. April 2008)

* Benutze die SuFu *
Thread dazu gabs schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (3. April 2008)

Da meine Schulzeit bald endet werde ich wohl ganz aufhören müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georg217 (3. April 2008)

MadSquare schrieb:


> Um WoW ist ja in letzter Zeit eine heiße diskussion entbrand. Viele beschweren sich über das Spiel, während andere es loben.
> Es gibt viele gute Argumente und Gegenargumente in dieser Diskussion und jetzt will ich wissen wie ihr euch entscheidet.
> 
> Was mich angeht, Ich werde zu Warhammer wechseln, da das was bisher von Warhammer veröffentlicht wurde mehr meinen Wünschen entspricht als andere Spiele. Hier gibt es natürlich viele Aspekte aber ich verzichte darauf sie auszuführen.
> ...




Kein SPiel hat es geschafft WoW nur 0.5% weg zu bringen. Versteh es WoW ist so gut das es den SPieleMarkt auslöscht und ich stehe voll dafür!


----------



## HGVermillion (3. April 2008)

gibts auch irgendwo die Option das ich 2 Spiele spielen werde?


----------



## Katinka (3. April 2008)

Also ich gehöre zu dennen die WoW treu bleiben.

Sicher, es gibt recht vieles was mich zurzeit stört in WoW und mir gefällt auch nicht 100 %ig wohin sich das Spiel entwickelt. 
ABER:

Das Spiel an sich macht mir noch spass und das ist die Hauptsache. 
Also spiel ich weiter.
Solange bis dies nicht mehr der Fall ist. 

Wenn ich doch mal wechsel, dann aber wohl zu Herr der Ringe, das spiel hat mir in der Testwoche ganz gut gefallen.


----------



## Jarbur (3. April 2008)

Habe als Guild Wars und HdRO damals erschienen sind versucht diese anstatt WoW zu spielen, lange hats nicht gedauert da bin ich wieder bei WoW gelandet.
Ging jemand anderen genauso, hat HdRO angefangen und war für einige Monate "verschwunden" und dann hat Ihn WoW doch wieder gepackt. 


Nochmal werde ich es nicht probieren, ich bleib nun bei WoW solange es mir Spass macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (3. April 2008)

Ganz einfache Rechnung:

Wenn mir ein Spiel nicht geällt, wird es nicht länger gespielt.Gefällt ein Spiel, wird es gespielt.

[FLAME AN]
WoW ist da keine Ausnahme. Zumal es auch noch Geld kostet. Mal abgesehen davon das ständig jemand am jammern ist. Aufhören tun von denen jedoch die wenigsten da sie keinen anderen Lebensinhalt haben. 

Wer nun sagt "WoW war aber mal gut" hat ein sehr schlechtes Argument. Blizzard muss das Spiel regelmäßig ändern weil sonst die Kunden erst recht abspringen würden. Die 10000 Spieler die tatsächlich nicht süchtig sind und dann aufhören weils ihnen zu blöd wird kratzen Blizzard wohl kaum bei der großen WoW Fangemeinde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ebenso kratzt es genannte Nicht-Süchtige nicht das Blizzard es nicht kratzt.
[FLAME AUS]

Alles klar soweit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwuuu (3. April 2008)

jo ich bleibe wow auch treu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
denke auch nicht das so viele spieler wechseln werden bzw lange bei einem anderen game bleiben werden.
allerdings ist das die sache des spielers was ihm mehr spaß macht und der soll dann halt WAR oder sonst was testen und wenns ihmg efällt dabei bleiben wenn nicht dann eben nicht.


----------



## Arahtor (3. April 2008)

Naja ich werde schon WoW erstmal treu bleiben


ABER

AoC werde ich auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Magazad (3. April 2008)

Ich will noch das addon an zocken bis lvl 80 ein paar instanzen auskuntschaften und dann hör ich auf....zock dann andere games War velleicht hmm mal sehn...aber eher dann wieder C&C und Bf2142...und konsole COD4 Halo3 und was noch so kommt ist dieses jahr bestimmt was gutes dabei das sich lohnt zu zocken.Ich spiel jetzt schon selten WoW es lohnt sich fast nicht mehr dieses Ewige suchen nur full-Epic scheiss die dauer leecher  und die t6 (We have no reallife) leute die die grossen instanzen wie Bt und so schon auf farmstatus haben...Es wird langesam echt blöd da die leute sind noch nett auf meinen sever klar es gibt ausnahmen aber die sind selten. Es macht aus spass mit meinen leuten aus der gilde zusammen was zu machen raiden questen was auch immer das ist wohl der punkt der mir am meinsten fehlen wird.

Hmm soviel dazu von mir sorry sollte nicht ganz so lang werden konnte meine gedanken aber gerade nicht kürzer fassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roxen (3. April 2008)

also ich bleibe bei wow


----------



## woggly4 (3. April 2008)

Heute ist mein Account ausgelaufen - werde ihn aber nicht wieder "auftauen".

War 'ne schöne Zeit - aber irgendwann ist Schluss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liegt aber eigentlich daran, dass WoW bei mir immer abstürzt. Wenn ich einen besseren PC habe, werde ich vielleicht wieder anfangen.


----------



## Moaki Ubuntu (3. April 2008)

Guild Wars 2 wur mich auf jeden Fall von WoW wegbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PvP zock ich im Moment auch im aktuellen GW jeden Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (3. April 2008)

Ich bleibe, wie die Mehrheit auch, WoW treu. Für mich ist es einfach das beste Spiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lizard King (3. April 2008)

eine Kündigung ist gar nicht nötig, denn wie jedesmal wird man nach dem ersten Freimonat im neuen Spiel, WOW wieder lieben lernen.

Ist zwar schade aber meißt fehlt einem im neuen Spiel die Langezeitmotivation.

Hilft vielleicht die neuen Spiele mit nem Kumpel anzufangen


----------



## Nagroth (3. April 2008)

Hab mit dem Schrottspiel WoW schon lange aufgehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und seit dem viele wirklich gute MMO's kennengelernt!


----------



## m@gG0t (3. April 2008)

ich werd ma warhammer nebenbei ausprobieren aber denke ich bleibe bei WOW


----------



## Larandera (3. April 2008)

ich werd zu WAR gehen.
da ich sowieso vor ca ~3 monaten mit wow aufgehört habe(gründe gibts zu viele^^) und zur zeit swg zocke bis War rauskommt.

also wow war schön,aber ich muss kein game mehr als ca 5 jahre zocken(darum hör ich nach ca 2.5 jahren auf. 1 grund von ca 50?^^)


----------



## anorianna (3. April 2008)

Ich werde auch zu WAR wechseln, da dort die Story besser und das PvP PvP ist und nicht, wie in WoW, Equip vs Equip is. Der einzige störende Faktor an WoW is für mich das gammlige PvP, das in WAR besser ist, egal wie schlecht auch immer es sein mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te-Rax (3. April 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Hab mit dem Schrottspiel WoW schon lange aufgehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nenne mir eins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (3. April 2008)

Ich spiele schon seit längerem kein WoW mehr, deshalb fällt das schonmal flach. Andere Games werde ich auch nicht anspielen, da ich eh den ganzen Tag am Computer sitze und abends nicht wirklich lust habe, noch irgendwas zu zocken.

P.S.: Habe gerade versucht, mich auf der Blizz-Seite anzumelden. Den Benutzernamen weiß ich sogar noch, nur mein Passwort will mir einfach nicht mehr einfallen. Somit brauch ich auch gar nicht mehr mit WoW anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (3. April 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Hab mit dem Schrottspiel WoW schon lange aufgehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aha, und welche "vielen" sollen das sein?


----------



## Laxera (3. April 2008)

so meld meld ^^

ne wollte nur sagen das ich bei WOW bleibe, da ich keines der anderen games (habe buffed magazine etc. dazu durch geguckt) mich wirklich überzeugt, bei WAR mag ich das szenario net (kommt bei mir keine stimmung auf), bei conan ebenso, LOTRO naja ich weiß nicht ich liebe film und bücher, aber mir gefallen die klassen nicht und den film spielen (indirekt natürlich) nein danke.


ausserdem liebe ich halt wow, story, klassen, aufmachung etc. (und ich bin in der community halt drin und nach über einem jahr, fühl ich mich heimisch)


mfg LAX


----------



## Briefklammer (3. April 2008)

naja ich bleibe wowo treu zocke zurzeit aber CoD4 und bin deshalb nich mher so oft on^^
CoD4 ist einfach nur geil


----------



## N - Nazjatar (3. April 2008)

anorianna schrieb:


> Ich werde auch zu WAR wechseln, da dort die Story besser und das PvP PvP ist und nicht, wie in WoW, Equip vs Equip is. Der einzige störende Faktor an WoW is für mich das gammlige PvP, das in WAR besser ist, egal wie schlecht auch immer es sein mag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß nicht genau was du jetzt am PvP von WoW auszusetzen hast, ich finde es eigentlich ziemlich gut. Aber ist ja auch deine Meinung, sag ich ja auch nichts gegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich bleibe bei WoW, ich finde es klasse das es sich immer wieder erweitert und verändert. 
Außerdem bin ich noch nicht soweit, alle bisher bestehenden Instanzen geraidet zu haben, von daher habe ich auch noch was vormir und bis das fertig ist gibts wieder neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich bin also noch ein bisschen beschäftigt.

N - N


----------



## ThoWeib (3. April 2008)

Bis auf weiteres werde ich bei WoW bleiben. Von den vorhandenen MMOGs reizt mich keines wirklich (evtl. Tabula Rasa, weil SF), und die Neuen müssen erstmal verfügbar sein, bevor ich mir da eine Meinung bilde.

Das ich latürnich nicht ewig bei WoW bleiben werden, versteht sich auch von selbst.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (3. April 2008)

Ich werd´ bei WoW bleiben.


----------



## NightCreat (3. April 2008)

wenn dann höre ich auf wow ist zu geil durch kein anderes zu ersetzen aber wenn nordend genau so lagig ist wie zb die sonnenbrunnen insel muss ich aufhören^^ bin noch kein arbeiter sondern schüler also kommt nicht mit kauf dir ne bessere grafikkarte an oder so^^


----------



## ExoHunter (3. April 2008)

Ich werde zu Age of Conan wechseln.


----------



## Tiaan (3. April 2008)

ich bleib bei wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. April 2008)

Ich werde GERADE bei Wow bleiben, weil ich darauf spekuliere das die ganzen:

ImbásúperSchúrken zu Warhammer gehen denn nur da kann man richtig böse sein und Pvp machen!^^

Vielleicht kehrt dann in Wow wieder etwas mehr Ruhe ein, es wird weniger nach Gold gebettelt, es sind weniger mit Pvp-Sets in den Inis unterwegs, die Pvp-Server werden sich etwas beruhigen und und 
und auf einmal besinnt man sich wieder auf die Geschichte von Azeroth zusammen mit einem neuen Addon.

Und mit etwas Glück werden auch die Threads in diesem Forum abnehmen die so tolle Titel tragen wie:
"ich hab da mal ne Frage"

Das hoff ich einfach mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Davon abgesehen: "Ja, Wow hat Fehler! Aber wenn man es mit anderen Spielen vergleicht kriegt es bei mir immernoch eine Spitzenbewertung!"


----------



## agolbur (3. April 2008)

Hier ist mal ein Grund wieso die meisten sagen - " Ich bleib bei WoW"

Buffed community = viele wow user 
siehe da: http://www.buffed.de/page/2376/spielzeiten


----------



## EnemyOfGod (3. April 2008)

Ich bleib selbstverständlich treu.


----------



## Hinack (3. April 2008)

Ich werde warscheinlich nich wechseln^^ ich bleib bei wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Hinack


----------



## Shurycain (3. April 2008)

Hab zurzeit einfach keine Lust auf WoW, und spiele stattdessen viel Cs 1.6. Aber es wírd wieder die Zeit kommen , wo ich Lust auf WoW hab und dann farm ich mir noch meine 1,5 k zusammen und dann gehts ab mitm epischen fliegen. So long .

Ich bleib WoW treu. 

Für Deutschland !

mb Shury


----------



## CFC_Xaik0n (3. April 2008)

ja zu Age of Conan !
wow ist zwar gut, aber 2 jahre immer nur das gleiche wird irgendwie langeweilig
na klar gibt es hier und da mal neuerungen die auch ganz nett sind ....
und nur weil wow sehr erfolgreich ist heisst es nicht das es keine neuen gleichwertigen oder sogar besseren spiele geben kann !
aber warum nicht mal was neues ausprobieren ?
wenn jemand der 2 oder 3 jahre wow gezoggt hat und über ein anderes spiel urteilen will dann muss er dieses ja natürlich auch mal ausprobiert haben ! oder ?
also versteift euch nicht nur auf ein spiel, probiert mal andere games aus.
achja es gibt ja noch was anderes ausser zocken Oo LOL omfg

Multigaming is not a Crime !

btw mfg Peter


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (3. April 2008)

Wie ich bereits in den anderen Threads dazu geschrieben habe ^^

Mich interessiert sowohl AoC als auch WAR.

Wobei für mich der Spielspass steht und fällt mit der Community. Damit meine ich nicht die gesamt Community, sondern die kleine eingeschworene Gemeinde einer Gilde/Sippe etc. Wenn da die Chemie nicht stimmt und mir das spielen keinen Spass macht, kann ich das ganze Spiel in die Tonne kloppen.

Da spricht dank der ab18 Wertung vieles für AoC doch werden trotz des Ratings wohl auch da noch genügend Kiddies zu finden sein. Bestes Beispiel ist Hellgate:London.

Trotzdem freue ich mich ganz besonders auf WAR. Diesem Universum bin ich ähnlich verbunden wie dem von WC und erhoffe mir sehr viel von dem Spiel.


----------



## Sturmwut (3. April 2008)

ich will mir die Enteuschung wie damals mit Helgate London erspraren und warte lieber den PC Games /Buffed test ab, bevor ich 50 € in etwas invistire was 20 € wert ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bewl (3. April 2008)

MadSquare schrieb:


> Um WoW ist ja in letzter Zeit eine heiße diskussion entbrand. Viele beschweren sich über das Spiel, während andere es loben.
> Es gibt viele gute Argumente und Gegenargumente in dieser Diskussion und jetzt will ich wissen wie ihr euch entscheidet.
> 
> Was mich angeht, Ich werde zu Warhammer wechseln, da das was bisher von Warhammer veröffentlicht wurde mehr meinen Wünschen entspricht als andere Spiele. Hier gibt es natürlich viele Aspekte aber ich verzichte darauf sie auszuführen.
> ...





Hiho,

denke "ich bleibe WoW treu" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber wer weiß was die Zeit mit sich bringt^^.

Mfg Bewl


----------



## Reaper13 (3. April 2008)

hi 
mir fehlt die Option ich werde WoW und ein anderes MMO spielen

MfG Reaper


----------



## Schamll (3. April 2008)

ja ich werde wahrscheinlich demnächst sobald ich mal auf meinem laptop internet hab wieder mit hdro anfangen und nebenbei wahrscheinlich noch wo zocken


----------



## Heiligenblut (3. April 2008)

WOW hat viele Spiele überlebt und das wird auch in Zukunft so bleiben. Es gibt zwar viele die zb über das PVP System meckern, und viele Sachen in WOW gehen auch mir auf den Sack aber trotzdem bleibt es für mich das beste Online Game. Zudem sei noch gesagt das viele bei WOW bleiben und immer bleiben werden, weil man doch schon mit vielen Leuten nen engeren Kontakt hat und mit einigen befreundet ist zb.

Greetz


----------



## NarYethz (3. April 2008)

erstmal warhammer ausprobieren und wenns taugt, dann war ansonsten bleib ich bei wow^-^


----------



## Fröggi1 (3. April 2008)

Du hast was vergessen "ich weis noch nicht" fehlt. Weil ich werd Warhammer mal testen und gucken obs was ist und mich dan entscheiden.

lg Fröggi


----------



## Vanier (3. April 2008)

Vorerst bleib ich mal bei WoW, da ich gerade mal ein Jahr spiele, und vor
noch nicht allzulanger Zeit erst Stufe 70 erreicht hab. Also noch lange nicht
alles gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Anderen MMORPG´s bin ich natürlich auch nicht abgeneigt, und werde
WAR & Co. antesten.

MfG Vanier


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2008)

Also was mich angeht, werde auf jedenfall Aoc und War anspielen. Als alter Fanatiker der Rollenspiele muß das natürlich sein. Wenn mir was besser gefällt als Wow, werde ich wechseln. Ganz einfach! Hoffe natürlich auch, daß eines der beiden besser wird, denn Wow wird allmählich langweilig.


----------



## zificult (3. April 2008)

sagt doch was ihr wollt. Ihr werdet höchsten2 Monate WAR zocken und kommt dann zurück auf WoW ;-)


----------



## Gamerhenne (3. April 2008)

Ich werde auf keinen Fall von einem zum andern wechseln. Allerhöchstens kommen bei mir Spiele dazu, wenn ich sie getestet und für gut befunden habe. Ich bin allerdings WoW Fan ( kein Fanboi/girl oder Blizzschleimer, sondern wirklich Merchandising Fan, Bücher, Bilder, Kalender etc... ) und werde das auch bleiben. Ich halte auch nichts von Fußballverein-Wechslern die immer nur da hinwechseln wo angeblich alles besser als irgendwo anders ist.


----------



## FirstIceGott (3. April 2008)

ich hoffe ja das einige wechseln dann sind die server nicht mehr so überlastet ^^


----------



## mendiger (3. April 2008)

ich bin dieses jahr schon einmal gewechselt. von wow zu hdro. hab einfach keinen bock mehr auf wow. und von der community will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. vertreib mir jett die zeit mit assassins creed, dsa drakensang, hdro uznd wenn es noch vorher komt starcraft 2. und dann hol ich mir war un will es so 5 jahre zocken


----------



## Erital (3. April 2008)

Ich werde WoW mit Sicherheit auch Treu bleiben. Aber das aus dem Grund weil ich irgendwie net los komme ^^. hab zu viel Schiss, wenn ich n anderes Game anfange, das ich genau soviel zeit investiere wie bei WoW am Anfang und das kann ich mir bei meiner momentanen Situation nicht leisten... : /   Daher leiber n bissal WoW zocken, aber gemäßigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## insertcoolname (3. April 2008)

Habe vor gut 1 1/2 Jahren mit WoW aufgehört, nur noch bei Freundin/Kollegen ab und zu reingeguckt, und ich muss sagen, ich habe nichts verpasst.

Wurschtel mich momentan durch andere MMO's, sei es durch Trials oder Vollversion plus 30 Tage kostenlos spielen. Da konnte mich aber auch nichts überzeugen.

Bei WAR scheint hingegen alles zu stimmen. Nette Grafik, tolle Klassen/Rassen, PVP-Schwerpunkt (Massenschlachten, Städte belagern, herrlich!), Trophäensystem, etc.

Die Pre-Order-Codes warten schon darauf von mir eingegeben zu werden, und wenn Mythic zu Release 50%, naja sagen wir 75%, von dem einhalten kann, was versprochen wurde, dann bin ich glücklich.


----------



## CRUSH111 (3. April 2008)

Ich gehör auch zu den leuten die nur noch abunzu schauen was so inder community passiert nehme aber nicht mehr aktiv am Spielgeschehen teil.Grund war bei das ich mit der lang ersehnten Stufe schnell in einem ewig währenden Kreislauf aus Dailys,PvP und Kararaids der mir nach einiger Zeit nichts  mehr zu bieten hatte.Unserer Gilde fehlten leider die member für 25er raids ,die mich vll gereizt hätten weiterzumachen aber irgendwie hat das nie geklappt.Ich würde mir von WoW mehr abwechslung wünschen um neu anzufangen. Hab mir jetzt kürzlich bei nem Freund diese neue Insel angeguckt und war relativ enttäuscht von den dailys und den innis.Die raidinni hab ich zwar nicht gesehen aber ich fand der Rest der Insel erinnert  zu sehr an die Blutelfen startgebiete was wegen den geschichtlichen Hintergründen zwar Sinn macht aber man hätte doch noch einiges interessanter gestalten können.Die dailys fand ich größtenteils schon nach einem Mal zu schauen ätzend.Was ich top finde ist das "AQ-Verfahren" bei dem der ganze Server mithilft was gemeinsam zu erreichen, was mir allerdings nicht grund genug gab wieder zu begginnen auch der neue Weltboss dieser Grubenlord ist was feines aber eben auch nichts überragendes.Naja vll schau ich mit dem  addon wieder rein mal sehen aber das Problem  mit der Abwechslung besteht wohl derzeit noch bei jedem MMORPG und das wird sich wohl auch erst in der Zukunft die technisch mehr hergibt ändern


----------



## Dragull (3. April 2008)

Leider hast du ein neues game in deiner abstimmungs lister vergessen Pirates of the Burning Sea :-)

aber ich bleibe WoW treu auch wenn ich zwischen durch mal 1 oder 2 tage ein andere game zocke .
ich würde dur WoWuntreu werden wen jemand mit der WoW engine ein Wild West game raus bringen würden 
wo man rinder , pferd schafe züchten kann . wo es farktionen wie Nord ,Süd , Mexianer und Indieaner gibt von Banditen und Sheriffs mal abgesehen .

das würde mich von wow weg locken , sonst kann kein conan , herr der ringe oder warhammer mein intresse zieren .


----------



## Atsam (4. April 2008)

Ich hab vor einem Jahr zu HdRO gewechselt und mich seitdem auch nicht mehr in WoW eingelogt, geschweige denn es nach dem letzten Aufsetzten meines Rechners wieder installiert.
HdRO gefällt mir weitaus besser: Schönere Grafik, wesentlich erwachsenere Community, entspanntes Leveln,uvm.


----------



## Raefael (4. April 2008)

Reaper13 schrieb:


> hi
> mir fehlt die Option ich werde WoW und ein anderes MMO spielen
> 
> MfG Reaper


Da frag ich mich wie viel Zeit Du in MMO's investierst wenn Du zwei gleichzeitig spielen willst.
Nicht falsch verstehen, aber meiner Meinung nach bietet ein MMO schon mehr als genug content.



Heiligenblut schrieb:


> WOW hat viele Spiele überlebt und das wird auch in Zukunft so bleiben. Es gibt zwar viele die zb über das PVP System meckern, und viele Sachen in WOW gehen auch mir auf den Sack aber trotzdem bleibt es für mich das beste Online Game. Zudem sei noch gesagt das viele bei WOW bleiben und immer bleiben werden, weil man doch schon mit vielen Leuten nen engeren Kontakt hat und mit einigen befreundet ist zb.
> 
> Greetz


Viele Spiele überlebt sei mal dahingestellt, ich wüsste nicht das ein MMO wegen WoW seine Pforten geschlossen hat und etwas über 3 Jahre ist für ein MMO beileibe keine Zeit. 
Das es das größte MMO ist und der Allgemeinheit  das Genre MMO näher gebracht hat ist allerdings nicht zu bezweifeln.

*BTT:*
Ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich zu Age of Conan wechseln.

//Rafa


----------



## Snorry (4. April 2008)

ich werde warhammer mal ausprobieren,da ich über die jahre das tabletopgame gespielt habe,von daher interessiert es mich wie die umsetzung von original auf pc ist

wenn man allerdings schon lange wow spielt hat man allerdings eine feste einstellung wie ein mmorpg sein muss, es wird also in meinen auge eine schwere umstellung von wow auf ein anderes game

von daher sollte jede konkurrenz sich ins zeug legen um wow zu toppen, aber das wird wohl nicht passieren


----------



## Gwynny (4. April 2008)

Ich bleibe WoW treu, das höchste der Gefühle ist mal Terranigma oder Lufia auf dem guten alten SNES 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außerdem, wer hat schon das Geld sich ständig neue Spiele anzuschaffen?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Fauzi (4. April 2008)

ICh werde wohl trotzdem weiterspielen, aber bestimmt Aion versuchen.

<3 Aion>all


----------



## d2wap (4. April 2008)

Ich werde bei WoW bleiben – die anderen neuen Spiele (oder existierende) fesseln mich nicht so sehr wie Blizzards Suchtelmeisterwerk.

Eventuell (Gesetz dem Fall es erscheint irgendwann) werde ich mal in Stargate: Worlds reinschauen – das schon lange in Entwicklung befindliche Onlinerollenspiel reizt aufgrund seiner Film- und Serienvorlage sehr und bietet auch viel Freiraum …

Summa Summarum: WOW!


----------



## Turican (4. April 2008)

Kenne alle dieser Spiel und werde sicher nicht zu einem schlechten Produkt wechseln.

Es fehlt die Auswahl

[ x ] Die Konkurenz hat keine Chance gegen WoW


----------



## Qonix (4. April 2008)

Also ich werde WoW sicher treu bleiben, aber auch mal andere Spiele antesten und gute dann auch weiterspielen. Man muss sich ja nicht immer nur auf 1 beschränken.


----------



## Angrimssohn (4. April 2008)

Ich werde auch bei WoW bleiben. Ich habe die WoW Welt schon seit den RTS-Spielen  von Warcraft lieben und schätzen gelernt. Ich freue mich im Mom sehr auf das kommende Addon.

Ich habe mit dem Gedanken gespielt Warhammer zu spielen, aber 2 MMO´s sind mir ersten zu Teuer und da ich auch mein RL so weiter führen möchte wie bisher, bleibe ich bei einem Spiel.


----------



## the Huntress (4. April 2008)

Ich persönlich bin mir nicht sicher. Natürlich werde ich weiterhin WoW spielen, aber ende dieses Jahres kommt Age of Conan für die Xbox 360 raus und ich werde es kurz bei einem Kumpel anzocken. Große Erwartungen davon habe ich nicht, weil zb. Final Fantasy Online auf der Konsole für mich ein ziemlicher Flop war. Ich bin gespannt ob Age of Conan das besser machen wird. Da es schon um einiges später rauskommt als die PC Version, hoffe ich das sich die Entwickler Mühe geben ein vernünftiges MMORPG für die Konsole zu erstellen. Dann werd ich mich entscheiden müssen, denn 2 Abos kann/will ich mir nicht leisten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aplizzier (4. April 2008)

ich bleib bei wow- da kenn ich mich aus und dsa ist gut so: D


----------



## Heiligenblut (4. April 2008)

Raefael schrieb:


> Viele Spiele überlebt sei mal dahingestellt, ich wüsste nicht das ein MMO wegen WoW seine Pforten geschlossen hat und etwas über 3 Jahre ist für ein MMO beileibe keine Zeit.
> Das es das größte MMO ist und der Allgemeinheit  das Genre MMO näher gebracht hat ist allerdings nicht zu bezweifeln.
> 
> *BTT:*
> ...



Mit "überlebt" meinte ich eher das sich prozentual gesehen nicht so viele Spieler von WOW entfernt haben. Und mal ehrlich jedes neue MMO schaut sich ein wenig bei WOW ab was die Hersteller dann meißtens auch direkt zugeben. Also kann man sozusagen sagen das WOW in sich selbst als Spiel fast perfekt ist. Natürlich gibt es einiges was wie gesagt verbessert werden könnte aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Blizz jemals in Schwierigkeiten kommt das ihnen die Spieler fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Was Warhammer angeht das wird eine richtig fette Konkurrenz wenn man mal überlegt wieviele Menschen bereits Warhammer zocken die warten ja nur auf den Online Spaß ;P.


----------



## Well! (4. April 2008)

Ich sags mal so: Ich bleibe WoW treu, schaue aber auch mal, was die Konkurenz (Warhammer Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) zu bieten hat...aber ich werde wohl nicht / nie mit WoW aufhören...


----------



## Yunita (4. April 2008)

Hmm ihr preißt alle WAR schon so an ???

Ich habe viel schon gesehn und finde es siet nicht wirklich toll aus...
wow nur pvp...

hmm unter uns ihr habt ja alle Lotro auch so angebriesen vorm relase und war fürn markt anteil hat es ? ein paar prozent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm ich schätzer war schaft 5% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da WoW aber bald ein Addon rausbringt und auch nach Südamerika expotiert hat denke ich ein zuwachs von 4-5Mio. Spieler wird sicherlich das resulatat sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tr0ll3 (4. April 2008)

Mythos intressiert mich werde es wenn es rauskommt auch spielen
Aber ich hab schon im Februar aufgehört mit WoW


----------



## Steirer (4. April 2008)

Ich habe in den letzten 2 1/2 Jahren viel zu viel Zeit in WoW investiert um einfach damit aufzuhören. Doch vermisse ich das Gefühl, das ich ganz am Anfang hatte, eine neue Welt erkunden, es ist alles so riesig und sooo viel zu entdecken. Sobal WAR da ist, werde ich es sicher antesten, so 1-2 Monate und danach wird es sich entscheiden ob ich WoW den Rücken kehren werde, oder ob ich mich weiter durchschlage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhundos (4. April 2008)

61,55% bleiben WoW treu...
Leute, ich muss sagen, ich bin stolz auf euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bleibe ebenfalls treu!!!
MFG Rhundos aKa Loladin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nh4z (4. April 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> Hier ist mal ein Grund wieso die meisten sagen - " Ich bleib bei WoW"
> 
> Buffed community = viele wow user
> siehe da: http://www.buffed.de/page/2376/spielzeiten




Gutes Argument 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Werde zu WAR wechseln...

- nach meinem empfinden: erwachsenere community
- durchdachtes pvp
- große PVP schlachten
- Neues MMO, in dem noch alles offen steht...(gott war das damals toll als es noch keinen 60er in wow gab usw. )
- individueller als wow ( die chars)
- und und und.... mir würde tatsächlich noch ne menge einfallen...


aber wie immer: geschmackssache


----------



## Baltimus (4. April 2008)

Ich werde WoW auch treu bleiben, auch wenn mir das Raiden keinen Spaß mehr macht.Ich freu mich auf die spaßigen PvP-Kämpfe mit RL-Freunden, wenn mein Tauren-Schami erst 70 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Sicherlich hat sich WoW immer mehr zum Casual-Game entwickelt, das ist nicht zu bestreiten, aber wie gesagt,ich werde WoW treu bleiben, weil es mir einfach Spaß bringt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Mix


----------



## Illuminatos (4. April 2008)

Ich werde bei WoW bleiben, habe soviel Geld und Zeit investiert. (2 Jahre sollen nicht umsonst gewesen sein)


----------



## Megamage (4. April 2008)

Werde NIE mit WOW AUFHÖREN spielte die Beta(von wow) und werde weiterhin spielen!!!!
WOW 4 ever!!!


----------



## L-MWarFReak (4. April 2008)

ich werde spätestens mit wow 2 (name ohne gewähr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aufhören!



LG


----------



## L.H. (4. April 2008)

Ich hatte mir schonmal überlegt zu HdRO zu wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich bleib dem guten alten WoW treu

(erstma da auf 70 kommen dann weiter überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Shênya (4. April 2008)

Me bleibt WoW treu. hier weiss ich was ich habe. Evtl. werd ich mal WAR antesten aber mehr ned. GW hielt ned lange an und ich landete wieder bei WoW. Von HdRO halt ich eh nich viel.


----------



## CharlySteven (4. April 2008)

ich werde zu nix wechseln.. WoW bleibt erstmal das beste.. und zu WAR geh ich nich weil alles was EA entwickelt rotz mit 3ohren is


----------



## Grimmrog (4. April 2008)

NEIN IMBASCHURKEN werdne nicht gehen, nur mal gucken, dannw erden sie shcnell merken, das sie nicht dauerstealth haben und auch mal skill brauchen, udn die kommen alle ganz schnell wieder zu wow zurück, das werdet ihr schon noch sehen.


----------



## Grimmrog (4. April 2008)

"Ich werde bei WoW bleiben, habe soviel Geld und Zeit investiert. (2 Jahre sollen nicht umsonst gewesen sein)"

loool, wenn du abénds mit frfeunden was unternimmst, und der Abend dann zu Ende ist, war das dann auch Umsonst?

Man hat doch des Spaßes wegen gespielt, und wenn nun ein anderes game kommt, muss man erst einmal herausfinden ob das vielleicht mehr Spaß macht. Ansonsten lebste doch weiter in deiner Welt mit weniger Spaß, wenn du nicht mal was neues Ausprobierst.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (4. April 2008)

Ehm was es an WoW's PvP auszuseten gibt? Es hat 7 instanzierte PvP-Zonen und das wars. Kein Open PvP, keine Belagerungen, NICHTS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist natürlich ganz lustig, wenn in der Scherbenwelt ein Drood kommt und dann merkt, dass er keine chance hat und sich schnell in ein Vöglechen verwandelt und wegfliegt...
WoW hat jetzt halt einfach kein PvP und die Leute sind einfach nur noch extrem Itemgeil. So geht das meiste, was früher Spass gemacht hat verloren.

Darum werd ich auch zu WAR wechseln. Ich habe keien Lust jeden Tag 4 Stunden am PC zu sitzen und da kann ich WoW nunmal vergessen.
Richtiges PvP hat WoW nicht und zum raiden fehlt die Zeit. 

Diese 24/7er Spieler können sich gern weiterhin selbst kaputt machen, denn schliesslich istes ja jedem das seine. Aber ich weiche vom Thema ab...

Ich werde unter zu Garantie WAR wechseln, aber ja... der PC ansich ist eh kaum noch von interesse und daher spielt das auch nicht so eine grosse Rolle.

Lg


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (4. April 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> NEIN IMBASCHURKEN werdne nicht gehen, nur mal gucken, dannw erden sie shcnell merken, das sie nicht dauerstealth haben und auch mal skill brauchen, udn die kommen alle ganz schnell wieder zu wow zurück, das werdet ihr schon noch sehen.




Hö was? Bitte nochmals gaaanz langsam und schön tief durchatmen. 
Also wenn ich das recht entziffern konnte, hast du grad ne ziemliche Panik, weil WoW bald nicht mehr im Mittelpunkt steht.
Ja aber du hast recht, alle werden nicth zu WAR oder AoC wechseln, nur der grösste Teil aller PvP Spieler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ja, all die Leute die gerne 100 mal in das gleiche Loch wegen ein paar Pixeln kriechen, werden sicher bei WoW bleiben.
Da stimtm ich dir voll und ganz zu! 

Aber ja man wird es dann ja sehen, wie du gesagt hast. 
Zumindest glaube ich, dass du es gesagt hast. Sorry, aber der Text war ''etwas'' verwirrend geschrieben.


----------



## Crash_hunter (4. April 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> * Benutze die SuFu *
> Thread dazu gabs schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja? und wo is dein link dazu?? Ohne link glaub ick dir nix
ach und: DEN POST GABS SCHON TAUSENDMAL IM FORUM!!


Zum Topic:

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR


----------



## Redday (4. April 2008)

bis wotlk auf jeden fall wow. und dann noch 2 jahre ;D


----------



## Jerobeam (4. April 2008)

Ich werd wohl WoW treu bleiben oder ganz damit aufhören. Ein Wechsel steht für mich nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## Crystania (4. April 2008)

Ich zock WoW solange bis ich kein Bock mehr hab, das wird dann warscheinlich der Tag sein, an dem ich meine PS3 lieben lerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (quasi wenn GTA4, oder n anderes geiles game im anmarsch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

Sollte das noch vor WotLK sein, wird mit Erscheinung WoW wieder auf die Festplatte gespielt und das leveln geht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (4. April 2008)

Crystania schrieb:


> Ich zock WoW solange bis ich kein Bock mehr hab, das wird dann warscheinlich der Tag sein, an dem ich meine PS3 lieben lerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auf das leveln freu ich mich ^^ weiss nich.. aber irgendwie is das höchstlvl mit der Zeit öde.. raiden, farmen etc is ja okey aber auf Dauer zu langweilig für mich (ja ich bin im besitz vieler charaktere *gg*)


----------



## Crystania (4. April 2008)

> Auf das leveln freu ich mich ^^ weiss nich.. aber irgendwie is das höchstlvl mit der Zeit öde.. raiden, farmen etc is ja okey aber auf Dauer zu langweilig für mich (ja ich bin im besitz vieler charaktere *gg*)



Ich nur einen auf 70 und sonst nochn paar twinks der höchste 37 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab aber auch erst Mai 2007 angefangen, also kenn ichs nich anders als, dass 70 höchststufe is.. mal sehen wie das dann ausschaut mit langeweile auf 80^^


----------



## Lynguistics (11. April 2008)

Ihr armen , verzweifelten, WoW Junks..... ihr habt ja keine Ahnung was mit War auf das *gute alte WoW* zukommt, ich selber war auch der Sucht verfallen, doch die Beta Einladung von !!!! W.A.R !!!! hat mich restlos überzeugt! 
Endlich ein Spiel welches nicht auf möglichst viel Zeit und Verschwendung des Reallifes ausgelegt ist, sondern dein Skill innerhalb des Geschehens!
Dies ist jedenfalls meine Meinung, jedem das seine : ) 

War kommt!


----------



## Shaman rulez (11. April 2008)

die meisten leute, die sich über wow aufregen und sein pvp schlecht reden, sind einfach nur irgendwelche gimps, die attumen nich down kriegen und ne 1,3k wertung in der arena haben, deshalb verzweifeln und denken wo anders wärs besser.

wer jedoch erfolgreich spielt und zumindest mal bt gesehen hat, den bindet das, was man man gemeinschaftlich erreichen kann zu sehr, um zu nem schrottspiel wie war zu wechseln. da sind viel beta tester ja eher enttäuscht und mich kann nichts auch nur ansatzweise davon überzeugen.

wow bleibt einfach das beste gesamtpaket und wenn die ganzen kiddies weg sind wirds noch besser.


----------



## Averageman (11. April 2008)

Wow - nix anderes!


----------



## Tal (11. April 2008)

Magazad schrieb:


> Ich will noch das addon an zocken bis lvl 80 ein paar instanzen auskuntschaften und dann hör ich auf....zock dann andere games War velleicht hmm mal sehn...aber eher dann wieder C&C und Bf2142...und konsole COD4 Halo3 und was noch so kommt ist dieses jahr bestimmt was gutes dabei das sich lohnt zu zocken.Ich spiel jetzt schon selten WoW es lohnt sich fast nicht mehr dieses Ewige suchen nur full-Epic scheiss die dauer leecher  und die t6 (We have no reallife) leute die die grossen instanzen wie Bt und so schon auf farmstatus haben...Es wird langesam echt blöd da die leute sind noch nett auf meinen sever klar es gibt ausnahmen aber die sind selten. Es macht aus spass mit meinen leuten aus der gilde zusammen was zu machen raiden questen was auch immer das ist wohl der punkt der mir am meinsten fehlen wird.
> 
> Hmm soviel dazu von mir sorry sollte nicht ganz so lang werden konnte meine gedanken aber gerade nicht kürzer fassen
> 
> ...



Dir würd ich, anstatt zu zocken, erstmal Schule empfehlen. Bei deinem Text tun einem ja die Augen weh und das sagt einer der keine Ahnung von rechtschreibung bzw. Satzzeichen hat.


----------



## Yenwer (11. April 2008)

Georg217 schrieb:


> Kein SPiel hat es geschafft WoW nur 0.5% weg zu bringen. Versteh es WoW ist so gut das es den SPieleMarkt auslöscht und ich stehe voll dafür!




Ich steh auch voll dafür, das du weiter WOW spielst, und Schule/Ausbildung/Arbeit sein läßt, ist besser so...
und im April 2008 hatte WOW, nur 62,5 % Marktanteil, ergo haben alle anderen Spiele ... na, na, wieviel, genau 37,5% (und da Behauptungen, ohne Beleg sinnlos sind der link: http://www.mmogchart.com/charts/. 


zum Thread: 
Ich habs aufgegeben zu WOW´en, genau wegen Leuten wie im Zitat zu erkennen ... da die geistig überforderte DNA Masse in WOW leider so erheblich angewachsen ist. Ich habe gewisse Ansprüche an mich und meine Umgebung, egal ob RL oder Spiel. WOW hat das nicht mehr, nur noch schneller, höher und weiter. Langweilige Einheitskost für langweilige Spielabende, nicht mehr.
Hoffen wir also, das alle geistigen Tiefflieger, weiterhin WOW treubleiben und sie nicht mit Ihrer Anwesenheit in anderen Spielen deren Qualität ruinieren ...(


----------



## Reeth Caldason (11. April 2008)

klar wems net passt der soll was andres spielen. es zwingt ihn ja niemand wow zu zoggen.
ich persönlich bleib bei wow. wow is eifnach super. klar gibts hier und da paar sachen die einen bissi nerven oda wo man denkt hey, das und das könnten se doch noch einbauen. aba blizz gibt sich ja mühe es besser zu gestalten. aba das is nunmal net ganz viel einfach. es gibt eben viele spieler und jeder will bissi was andres haben.
ich hab auch mal nach andern games geschaut. klar herr der ringe hat ne geile grafik, warhammer online sind die charaktere auch ziemlich geil. aba im großen und ganzen kann iniemand wow das wasser reichen. steuerung is scheiße, spielinhalt, animation und und und
hab mir da videos angeschaut und die sind echt fürn arsch. 
und komischer weise vergleicht sich jeder mit wow und versucht dem großen bruder gleich zu kommmen. pfff...never.
vllt kommt ma n besseres game raus aba wow is einfach mal schon viel weiter und hat denke auch bessere finanzielle mittel=)
außerdem is blizz eifnach nur gut.wc3, diabolo, hamma games.
also ich kannst net nachvollziehen wenn jemand das game wechselt. aba ich denke mal die meisten kommen eh zurück. mein alter gildenleader is ach zu nem andrem game gewechselt und nachm halben jahr issa wieder da. n kollege war auch bei nem marktforschungsmeeting über warhammer online und er meinte auch das es wirklich scheiße im vergleich zu wow is.
lg reeth


----------



## Mamburger (11. April 2008)

ich werde natürlich WOW treu bleiben, aber *Aion* ein Auge widmen, ich glaub das Spiel wird der Hammer und wird stark unterschätzt, sieht man auch das es hier nicht mal zur Auswahl steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrdara (11. April 2008)

Ich werd, so wie´s aussieht, wohl auch nicht wechseln.

WAR is mir persönlich zu PvP-lastig - und da ich reiner PvE´ler und Rollenspieler aus Leidenschaft bin, würde dies nicht in mein "Konzept" passen.

AoC werd ich wohl mal nen Besuch abstatten, aber nur rein interessehalber.

HdRO hab ich einen Monat mal angetestet - die Grafik is ja recht nett, doch konnte es mich mangels Spieltiefe nicht wirklich überzeugen.


----------



## kolopol (11. April 2008)

vllt zu Hdro wechseln aber ich bin mir im monment net sicher


----------



## David (11. April 2008)

[x] Nein

Keiner kann Blizzard das Wasser reichen.


----------



## quilosa (11. April 2008)

Yenwer schrieb:


> und im April 2008 hatte WOW, nur 62,5 % Marktanteil, ergo haben alle anderen Spiele ... na, na, wieviel, genau 37,5% (und da Behauptungen, ohne Beleg sinnlos sind der link: http://www.mmogchart.com/charts/.




NUR 62,5% und alle anderen Spiele teilen sich die 37,5%? Wahrlich ein Beweis dafür, dass die Spieler WoW in Massen den Rücken kehren und nicht im 0,x% Bereich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geistige Tiefflieger gibt es überall, wäre auch ein Wunder wenn die WoW-Community davon verschont bliebe. Aber alle die bei WoW bleiben als solche zu betiteln ist schon etwas arrogant. Oder ist etwa ein Gewitter im Anmarsch?

@topic: WoW und Warcraft sind die einzigen Spiele, die mich jemals fasziniert haben und andere Spiele interessieren mich auch nicht. Allerdings gibt es für mein System auch keine wirklichen Alternativen.


----------



## zificult (11. April 2008)

ich bleib ganz, ganz sicher bei WoW.
Alle die behaupten WoW wäre nicht das beste Game im Genre haben a) keine ahnung b) sind noobs c) sind zu knieckerich 11€ zu blechen


----------



## Ares 1887 (11. April 2008)

Warhammer Online - zu 100%!

Als alter WH´ler ein absolutes Muß!!!111einseinseinself...

Und dann schön nen Hochelfen Schattenkrieger oder nen Dunkelelfen, ma schauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (11. April 2008)

Wollte Age of Conan auf jeden Fall mal anspielen, habe aber letztens die Minimum PC Vorraussetzungen die man dafür benötigt gesehen, u.a.:

- 3 GHz Prozessor

Daraus wird wohl für mich nichts...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (11. April 2008)

MadSquare schrieb:


> Um WoW ist ja in letzter Zeit eine heiße diskussion entbrand. Viele beschweren sich über das Spiel, während andere es loben.
> Es gibt viele gute Argumente und Gegenargumente in dieser Diskussion und jetzt will ich wissen wie ihr euch entscheidet.
> 
> Was mich angeht, Ich werde zu Warhammer wechseln, da das was bisher von Warhammer veröffentlicht wurde mehr meinen Wünschen entspricht als andere Spiele. Hier gibt es natürlich viele Aspekte aber ich verzichte darauf sie auszuführen.
> ...



Also WoW wird auf jeden Fall mein Favorit bleiben. Aber ich habe nebenbei mal ein paar Monate LotRO gespielt und da einen Barden auf Stufe 50 hochgezockt. Da dort nun bald eine Erweiterung kommt (auf jeden Fall vor dem Release von WotLK) werde ich vermutlich dort auch noch ein paar Stunden Spielzeit investieren, um den neuen Spielcontent auszuprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten aber ganz klar WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (11. April 2008)

Ich habe vor einer Woche erstmal mit WoW pausiert und warte und hoffe nun auf AoC und/oder WAR. Mal schauen, was die Konkurrenz so treibt, auf jeden Fall will ich wieder mal was neues erleben. 3 Jahre WoW sind eigentlich mehr als genug, vor allem, wenn einem wichtige Sachen im Spiel fehlen und der Weg des Spiel einem nicht mehr gefällt.

Und wegen des Marktanteils: Zum einen sind die großen Zuwächse im asiatische Markt zu finden und weniger im europäischen und zum anderen sagt eine Marktmehrheit nicht unbedingt etwas über die Qualität aus (sonst wäre die BILD ja ein Hort von Niveau und Anspruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Gfreeman (11. April 2008)

Hi,

WoW ist seit seinem Entstehungsprozess gereift wie ein guter Wein.

Da würde ich mich hüten, ein anderes, unfertiges Produkt anzufassen und darauf zu hoffen, dass es irgendwann den Kinderschuhen entwächst.

Zudem kurz meine Meinung zu den genannten Spielen:

1. Age of Conan: Kaufe mir kein geschnittenes Spiel (auch wenn natürlich trotzdem noch genug Bluteffekte enthalten sind) -lasse mich halt nicht gern gegenüber anderen in meinen Rechten beschneiden. 

2. Warhammer: Die ganzen Figuren sehen einfach nur häßlich aus. Deswegen wird es auch scheitern. Das weibliche Klientel wird das Spiel ablehnen.  Und man kann über Mädels sagen, was man will: Irgendwie ist es ohne sie auch nichts :-).

3. Herr der Ringe online und Guild Wars: Beides hatte ich angespielt, bin dann aber doch wieder zu WoW zurückgekehrt.

Fazit: WoW wird noch über mindestens 5 Jahre hinweg unantastbar sein. 
Und diejenigen, die jetzt wieder flamen, sollten etwas vorsichtig sein, spätestens in wenigen Monaten sieht man sie auch wieder bei WoW- na ja, vielleicht haben sie ihren Charnamen gegen Geld gewechselt, weil sie sich dafür schämen, wieder zurück zu sein :-).

Gruß Gfreeman


----------



## Yenwer (11. April 2008)

> Und wegen des Marktanteils: Zum einen sind die großen Zuwächse im asiatische Markt zu finden und weniger im europäischen und zum anderen sagt eine Marktmehrheit nicht unbedingt etwas über die Qualität aus (sonst wäre die BILD ja ein Hort von Niveau und Anspruch wink.gif ).



Aber nur belegbare/anschaubare oder visualisierte Zahlen haben eine gewisse Aussagekraft und es wird ja auch nicht die Qualität, sondern die Zunahmen und Abgänge, der Einzelnen Spiele dargestellt, wie die Überschriften der einzelnen Chart ja unschwer erkennen lassen. 
Die Qualität der Spiele ist nur subjektiv zu beurteilen, nicht objektiv. Wobei, natürlich durch bestimmte Faktoren diese subjektiv gebildete Meinung, in ihrer Preferänz geändert werden kann.



> Geistige Tiefflieger gibt es überall, wäre auch ein Wunder wenn die WoW-Community davon verschont bliebe. Aber alle die bei WoW bleiben als solche zu betiteln ist schon etwas arrogant. Oder ist etwa ein Gewitter im Anmarsch?



Den Luxus leiste ich mir einfach ... When shall we three, meet again, Is it in thunder, lightning or in rain


----------



## Tpohrl (11. April 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> Alle die behaupten WoW wäre nicht das beste Game im Genre haben a) keine ahnung b) sind noobs c) sind zu knieckerich 11€ zu blechen



lol, sowas hab ich erwartet hier zu lesen. 
Also habt ihr alle zugehört, wo man sonst über Geschmack streiten kann ist das bei WoW anders! Also ich kann alle diejenigen verstehen die nach mehr als 3Jahren soetwas wie langeweile in WoW verspüren. 
Auch ich werde mir AoC anschauen!
Den WotlK wird doch sicher auch wieder eine Enttäuschung für viele werden wie auch schon BC^^


----------



## poTTo (11. April 2008)

Also in der Umfrage hab ich zwar für einen Wechsel zu WAR gestimmt, aber es wird erstmal so sein das ich hoffentlich bald die PreOrderBox bekommr, dann mal die OpenBeta anteste. Welches MMO ich dann nun endgültig Spiele, oder evtl. auch beide das wird sind erst zum Ende des Jahres herausstellen. WOW hat bei mir gut 3 Jahre aufn Buckel.

Abwarten & Tee trinken würd ich mal sagen.


----------



## Vanevil (11. April 2008)

ich bleibe bei WoW   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (11. April 2008)

Es ist einfachmal an der Zeit auche neue dinge zuprobieren!

War 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (11. April 2008)

Toll, in einem eigentlichen WoW Forum so ne Umfrage zu starten, da war ja jklar, daß viele bei WoW bleiben, viel interessanter find ich eher, das es gut 38% (ist eben momentaner stand) weg wollen vom WoW.


----------



## Kolamar (11. April 2008)

SuFu! ICh bleib bei Wow


----------



## Grimmrog (11. April 2008)

Kolamar schrieb:


> SuFu! ICh bleib bei Wow




gaaanz toller Beitrag, aber dank dir, bleibt das Thema aktuell anstatt im Farum unterzugehen.
Und wenn dichs stört, daß das Thema zum X´ten mal hier existiert, warum postest du dann hier?
damit erreichst du genau das Gegenteil, von dem was du willst, zumahl, ein Thread der nun schon so lang ist, mindestens schon 5x irgenwo SuFu stehen hat, also habens die Leute bisher ignoriert, und werdens jetzt auch ignorieren.


----------



## exec85 (11. April 2008)

OFF TOPIC:



Georg217 schrieb:


> Kein SPiel hat es geschafft WoW nur 0.5% weg zu bringen. Versteh es WoW ist so gut das es den SPieleMarkt auslöscht und ich stehe voll dafür!




Schwachsinn... erstens würde es (falls es deiner Ansicht enspräche) nur den MMORPG Markt beherrschen. Zweitens kann man nicht sagen dass WoW das non plus ultra ist. Wenn man ein PVP Fan ist und ein gutes PVP System von anderen Spielen kennt (siehe Knight Online) ist WoW ein Witz dagegen.
Wenn man aber Questgeil ist und es einem Spass macht stundenlang durch Raids zu rennen um sich immer wieder besseres Equipment zusammen zu farmen ist man bei WoW genau richtig.
Ich wollte nur mal klarstellen dass WoW keines Wegs das Spiel der Spiele ist..

Zum Topic.. ich habe mir bereits die Collector's Edition von WAR gekauft und werde auch zu WAR wechseln da ich ein PVP Fan bin und WoW mich auf Dauer langweilt.

Greets


----------



## Powermaen133 (11. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde wahrscheinlich zu WAR Wechseln, das liegt aber daran das ich sehr lange schon eine Gilde auf meinen Realms suche und damit sehr wenig erfolg hatte.

Ich versuche einfach einen neuanfang und denke das man nach 3 Jahren wow auch aufhören kann. Desweiteren ist das spiel ein zeitvertreib für mich, den auch jedes andere MMORPG bringen kann, leider gibt es wenig andere "gute"


Mfg

power


----------



## ThomasO (11. April 2008)

Warhammer Online
und
Age of Conan 
zur Auswahl mit einzubringen, ist quatsch.
Beide Spiele sind nicht veröffentlicht und von daher kann man gar nicht sagen, ob sich ein wechseln auf eines diese Spiele nun positiv oder negativ auswirkt, ob es einem gefällt oder nicht.

Ich bleibe vorerst bei WoW und werde zumindest Warhammer Online antesten. Danach wird entschieden. Vorher entscheiden ist blödsinnn.


----------



## Fandor (11. April 2008)

Werde AoC auf jedenfall antesten. Wird sich dann entscheiden. Was man bisher davon gesehen, gehört und gelesen hat deutet auf jedenfall auf einen scharfen Konkurrenten um meine Freizeit hin. Wird sich aber noch herausstellen wie gut die Umsetzung ist.


----------



## Ematra (11. April 2008)

Spiele WoW und HdRO, beide als Normalspieler, also das, was so gern fälschlicherweise als Casualgamer bezeichnet wird. Warhammer werde ich mir kneifen, da mir das Universum nicht gefällt. Star Trek online wäre interessant, so es denn noch kommt, und ebenso Stargate Worlds.


----------



## FERT (11. April 2008)

hab aoc beta schon anschnüffeln dürfen 
das überlastet meinen pc ^^ von daher scheidet das für mich aus
war werd ich mir holen 
wow werd ich auch noch weiterzocken

war -> pvp
wow -> pve

:>


----------



## Riane (11. April 2008)

Ich könnte nicht mehr ohne WoW, also werd ich ihr treu bleiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centurion1983 (11. April 2008)

Werde WoW die Treue halten :>


----------



## krakos (11. April 2008)

Warum wechseln? Ich zocke heute noch nahezu jedes Games was ich mir jemals zugelegt habe... Und mir machts noch immer Spass :-) (Welchen manche bei WoW irgendwie eh net kennen)


----------



## Bignova (11. April 2008)

Ich bleib auf jeden Fall treu,hab meine Chars ja nich umsonst hochgezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## osama (11. April 2008)

ich gehöre zu denen die nur noch ins forum schaun^^ hab wow an den nagel gehängt ^^ es liegt nicht daran das es schlecht ist sondern nur das es mir keinen spaß mehr macht und ich die zeit nach 2 jahren wow un 3 70gern einfach nicht mehr habe 


mfg


----------



## Lizard King (11. April 2008)

osama schrieb:


> ich gehöre zu denen die nur noch ins forum schaun^^ hab wow an den nagel gehängt ^^ es liegt nicht daran das es schlecht ist sondern nur das es mir keinen spaß mehr macht und ich die zeit nach 2 jahren wow un 3 70gern einfach nicht mehr habe
> mfg



JO geht mir auch langsam wieder so, aber nach spätestens 6Monaten hab ich wieder so richtig Lust auf das Spiel, naja ich hoffe so Spiele wie AOC und Warhammer werden mindestens so gut und fesselnd wie HDRO oder  wie es WoW am Anfang war.


----------



## Sempai02 (11. April 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Es ist einfachmal an der Zeit auche neue dinge zuprobieren!
> 
> War
> 
> ...



Diesen Satz mag ich am meisten (ernsthaft,keine Ironie!). Selbst wenn alte und bewährte Sachen toll sind (WoW ist ja auch größtenteils toll,keine Frage),so muss man doch auch ab und an neuen Sachen eine Chance geben. Ohne die Interesse an neuen Dinge würde ich heute noch auf dem PC Ultima Online und Fifa 96 spielen. Es geht schließlich nichts über dieses Gefühl,in einer neuen und großen Welt zu stehen und die ersten Schritt als "Noob" zu machen. Da ertrage ich auch gerne mal 2-3 Fehler, aber immer nur dasselbe bedeutet meiner Meinung nach Verdummung und fehlendes Mitspracherecht,denn nur der kann mitreden, der viel Erfahrung gesammelt hat (egal ob im RL oder im Bereich MMOGs). Und wenn man mal auf die Schnauze fällt und 50 &#8364; umsonst ausgegeben hat, dann scheiß drauf. Der Mensch lebt von neuen Erfahrungen, ohne diese Interesse würde kein Aas WoW spielen.

PS: Dass ich zuviel WoW gespielt habe,merke ich aktuell,wo ich richtig nach neuen Spielen mit Tiefgang lechze.


----------



## Sempai02 (11. April 2008)

Bitte löschen, 2x gepostet   .


----------



## Darkjoker (11. April 2008)

Warhammer online reizt mich ja schon irgendwie. ich hoffe mal das es irgendwann mal eine probe version zu spielen gibt so wie es bei hdro der fall war. möchte es lieber testen bevor ich einen fehlkauf mache und es bereue  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sonst bin und bleibe ich wow fan

mfg


----------



## Krolus (11. April 2008)

Also ich werde bald vorerst ganz aufhören denn der Sommer steht vor der tür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Werde aber mit wotlk wieder kommen, denn atm macht mir WoW net mehr soviel spaß. Ich bleibe WoW treu da mir der PvE content halt sehr viel spaß macht und ich ein PvP boon bin :x Aber gibt sicherlich einige die zu WAR wechseln werden und da halt ma ins PvP reinschnuppern, wir werden sehn ob es ihnen gefällt denn bis jetzt kam noch nichts an WoW ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. April 2008)

ehrlich gesagt: ka


----------



## Durhan der Erste (11. April 2008)

Also, ich mag World of Warcraft nach wie vor am liebsten ...  Trotz aller "Routine" finde ich hier häufiger Schmunzelerlebnisse oder Spannungsmomente, als in all den anderen Spielen, die ich dann doch mal ab und an ausprobier(t)e.

Apropos ausprobieren: ich habe zwar einen 3GHz-PC mit 1024 RAM, aber keinen Double-Core, und meine Grafikkarte (Radeon 800) macht bei den neuen Spielen sowas von schlapp bzw. kann ich die gar nicht mehr spielen ...! Allein "Herr der Ringe" war eine Zumutung - oder nur absolut grafisch abgespeckt für mich spielbar, was dennoch ruckelte und natürlich gar keinen Spaß machte . nehme an, bei "Eon" oder "Age of Conan" wird das ähnlich sein ...

Habe vor kurzem die Demo von "The CHosen" gespielt - exakt 30 Sekudnen lang ... eine spielerisch wie inhaltliche KATASTROPHE!

Von daher: so lange den Mädels und Jungs von Blizzard noch was einfällt, bin ich dabei!


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (11. April 2008)

Wer WoW das Wasser reichen kann ist Bilzzard selber^^

Mit Starcraft 2 (ein muss für mich)

wenn dan vilt Warcraft 4 oder WoW 2


----------



## Bratiboy (11. April 2008)

ich werd war ausprobieren aber wow trotzdem treu bleiben...


----------



## neo1986 (11. April 2008)

Warum sollte ich wechseln WOW ist immer noch das beste Spiel das es giebt Nette Leute, gute Story, wer das Golddazu hat ist auch im pvp gut ich habe nichts an WOW zu mekern (Auser nervende Goldverkäufer).

MFG


----------



## Magothia (11. April 2008)

Kurz und knapp: Ich bleibe.


----------



## Damatar (11. April 2008)

ich wer woll wow treu bleiben auch wen ich zurzeit account gefrosstet hab weil mich das langweilt  und sonnenplato nur ne woche / 2 fun machte , dann  meinetn die allis  wieder zu mucken und schon alles am arsch^^ ich wart erstma bis sich lust einstellt bzw  erweiterung da is


----------



## Nagroth (11. April 2008)

Wer nichts Neues probiert wird leider viel Gutes verpassen.

"Wer zu spät kommt, bestraft das Leben!"


----------



## DarkSaph (11. April 2008)

Ich hab aufgehört und spiel jetzt Everquest2.(Seit 2 Tagen, nachdem ich schon Anfang Februar mit WoW aufgehört hab.) Der Umfang ist einfach viel größer. Lediglich die Übersetzung ist nicht so gelungen, obwohl man mit ihr klar kommt.


----------



## Torglosch (11. April 2008)

Erstmal abwarten wie WAR wird, anspielen werde ich es auf jeden Fall und dann sehen wir weiter.

Hängt auch viel von der Community ab, wenn die dort besser ist als bei WoW kann das spiel ruhig etwas dürftiger ausfallen.


----------



## Grushdak (11. April 2008)

@ TE

Wirst Du mit WoW aufhören und somit auch hier im Forum,
damit nicht solche Polls gestartet werden?^^

Wenn ja ... Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. Was nützt es Dir denn, wenn Du weißt, ob der oder der (die jetzt hier posten) bleiben oder nicht?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emgroll (11. April 2008)

Îch werde wie sagen wir 90% der  spieler WoW treu bleiben


----------



## Deathsoull (11. April 2008)

Noch so nen whine Fred!

Ich bleib bei wow^^


----------



## alu9card (11. April 2008)

ja, ich bin mir sicher, dass ich zu WAR wechsle.
hat verschiedene gründe, 

zocke das TT,
komme im PvP zu kurz (in wow) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und endlich wieder n game das nicht mil. zocker hat (anfangs)

werde jedoch die vor bc WoW geschichte vermissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


liebe die warcraft trilogie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morwing (11. April 2008)

Ich werde auf jedenfall weiter spielen. Fühle mich viel zu sehr mit meinem Char verbunden um in einfach zu löschen.

Allerdings muss ich sagen...

Habe mir Conan Pre Order aus England bestellt und werde auf jedenfall WAR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 anfangen.

Ob ich hängen bleibe steht in den Sternen, das hängt von der Qualität der Spiele ab.
Hatte mir dahmals auch LODRO gekauft  und gespielt, habe es immer noch. Nur bin seit Monaten nicht mehr "Zahlungswillig".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habe mich nicht mehr eingeloggt, spiele im  lieber WOW. 
Hat mich selber verwundert, Grafik besser, Geschichte beser, Spielspaß kaum ..... weiter mit WOW!

Daselbe Gefühl war bei meinem kurzem Gastspiel Guildwars:
Habe mir die PCGAMES Krempel Guide gekauft, in Urlaub gefahren, am Strand nur Guild Wars Geschichten gelesen. 
Voller Euphorie Heim gekommen und das Spiel war im Briefkasten, gespielt.... 
Grafik besser, umsonst (keine monatlichen Gebühren), aber......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nach einer Woche verkauft, wieder WoW!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiß nicht warum, aber dieses WoW hat irgentwie einen eigenen Flair der kaum zu überbieten ist.

Ich spiele auf jedenfall das was mir Spaß macht (ist glaub ich der eigentliche Sinn des "Spiels", Spaß haben!).
....und das ist Moment halt WoW! Der Herrausforderer möge sich stellen und zeigen das er den Erwartungen entspricht und sie möglichst überbietet.

In diesem Sinne...


....zockt das was Euch Spaß macht, nicht das was euren Spaß macht!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magicnorris (12. April 2008)

werde weiterhin wow spielen. ist einfach ein geniales spiel.. außerdem bleib ich der community wegen.. viele leute im game gefunden mit denen ich auch mal im ts unterwegs bin.. bin trotzdem gespannt wie war wird und ob es vielleicht ein ähnlicher erfolg wie wow wird.


----------



## mordecai (12. April 2008)

Ich werde War wohl testen und dann mal sehen, wie es ist.

Habe bisher schon einige Spiele gespielt, HdRO, GW, Archlord. Sind alle nicht schlecht, aber konnten mich auch nicht wirklich fesseln. Anfangs macht es Spass, aber nach kurzer Zeit fehlt mir die Motivation.
Ausnahme war Ultima Online, habe ich vor WoW jahrelang gespielt, aber wurde dann von WoW abgelöst.

Muss aber auch sagen, daß ich fast nen Jahr kein WoW gespielt habe.


----------



## BimmBamm (12. April 2008)

Die WoW-Spieler werden solange WoW treu bleiben, solange es "in" ist. 

Es ist einfach zu spielen (bevor wieder die HCs kommen: Jeder, der halbwegs seine Maus bedienen kann, ist in der Lage, einen 70er Char hochzuspielen). Eine Menge Leute spielen es; deshalb spielen es noch mehr Leute, die dabei sein wollen. Die Hardware-Anforderungen sind gering, so daß ziemlich jeder Computerbesitzer daran teilnehmen kann.

Der Genre-Konkurrent muß nicht besser sein, sondern einfach nur mehr "in", damit die Hauptsache der Spieler wechselt. WoW ist - wie in anderen Postings schon gesagt - das "Moorhuhn" bzw. der Dieter-Bohlen-Song unter den Online-Rollenspielen. Andere mögen mehr spielerische Tiefe bieten; aber WoW ist das, was die breite Masse anzieht. 

In meiner langen "Karriere" als Computerspieler habe ich oft genug erlebt, daß das schlechtere Spiel mehr Abnehmer findet (siehe "Doom" vs. "System Shock"). Bessere Verkaufszahlen waren nie ein Argument für Qualität - sonst wäre "Titanic" immer noch der beste Film aller Zeiten!

Bimmbamm


----------



## Minastirit (12. April 2008)

ich werd warhammer mal testen wenns nid zuviel kostet (will nur bisle testen obs wirklich sooo gut ist oder doch langweilig)

aber wow find ich auch geil .. und ja ich find arena gut .. wenigstens an einem ort an dem man skil braucht .. 
afk bg und inni knopf hämmern ist immer noch kein wirklicher skill .. und high end innis sind auch nid so schwer .. zumindest pre bc waren sie es nicht.. (bwl fand ich leicht ..)


----------



## MadSquare (28. Mai 2008)

Das ganze ist ja von Anfang April. Wie schauts denn jetzt aus ?


----------



## Kiluan (28. Mai 2008)

Ich möchte hier nochmal kurz vor AoC warnen.
Das Spiel ist zum Teil beschiss, wieso? :

1. Die Insel auf der man startet ist schön designed und einfach, alle Quests werden dir vorgelesen und das macht es sehr Authentisch. Nachdem man Level 20 erreicht hat kommt man aus dem Startgebiet raus und es geht Bergab----> Keine Quest wird dir mehr vorgelesen (Verlust dessen womit man wirbt) und jeder 5te Satz ist Englisch. (Ich kann Englisch, aber keine Mischung aus babarischen und englischen)


2. Das PvP FFA System ist eine gute Idee aber schlecht umgesetzt da man fast überall geschnetzelt wird. Das man auch am Friedhof in der Stadt gespawntkillt wird und nur ungefähr 3 Wachen pro Stadt 100te Möglichkeiten bieten diese(die Wachen) zu umgehen (Sie sind recht groß) macht dies auch kein Spass.
Fliehen infight ist auch kein Problem da man einfach wegsprinten kann. Jäger und Magier (keine Ahnung welche) können einen festwurzeln und sind damit bis level 25 die besten ingame (weiter habe ich nicht gezockt).

3. Die Skillung: So wie es aussieht kann man weder die Talente reseten , noch die Skillpunkte( keine 100% Angabe). Sehr nervig ist auch das man unnötige Dinge wie Klettern dauerhaft mitskillen muss.
An diesen Spiel muss noch viel herumgeschraubt werden bis es auch nur Ansatzweise an WoW herankommt.

Fazit: Weder Lotro noch AoC konnten mich von WoW weglocken, obwohl mein Spielspass aus meiner Sicht in WoW sehr gering ist , aber anscheinend größer als bei den beiden. Ein wenig Verarscht fühle ich mich von den ganzen Magazinen die die Beiden angepriesen haben und mir 110 Euro dadurch entlockt haben.
Ich denke auch Warhammer wird WoW auch nicht vom Thron kicken , aber ich denke es wird wesentlich besser als die anderen beiden , wenn ich höre was die Entwickler darein stecken.


----------



## Ollivan (28. Mai 2008)

ich werd wohl auch zu war wechseln...mal schaun was mir im nachhinein besser gefällt war oder wotlk...kommt ganz drauf an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Attex (28. Mai 2008)

Ich werde WoW treu bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ravenFlasH (28. Mai 2008)

@Kiluan
Spielen->Denken->Posten!


----------



## Kiluan (28. Mai 2008)

ravenFlasH schrieb:


> @Kiluan
> Spielen->Denken->Posten!




Du solltest deine eignen Regeln befolgen ,bevor du sie anderen aufdrückst


----------



## RAV88 (28. Mai 2008)

Ich werde WoW auch treu  bleiben weil ich die Welt von Warcraft  liebe und mich riesig auf das Addon freue. Habe mal GW probiert aber es hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen.


----------



## celion (28. Mai 2008)

Lynguistics schrieb:


> War kommt!



Ist da... WAR da...... mehr nicht

Bleib Wow treu und spiele nebenbei noch ein bischen AoC

@Kiluan
Ich muß dir recht geben, Aoc ist bei weitem noch nicht fertig und es wird noch ne menge Arbeit von den Entwicklern nötig sein.
Spaß macht es mir aber trotzdem.... wird aber genauso wie WAR nie am Thron von Wow kratzen


----------



## Moronic (28. Mai 2008)

Hab inzwischen alle bekannten MMORPGs angespielt, bisher bin ich immer wieder zu WoW zurückgekehrt.
Ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich aber das WAR mich fesselt, da es mit dem Gerneprimus sehr viel Ähnlichkeit hat und aus WoW einfach die Luft raus ist.
Wenns also mit WAR nicht klappt werde ich dem Genre vorest den Rücken kehren.


----------



## Senzuality (28. Mai 2008)

Ich werde mit Sicherheit wechseln... Zum Deathknight. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiabloJo (28. Mai 2008)

also ich finds lustig habs so bissle bemerkt, dass die wo wow treu bleiben meistens jäger, palas oder magier sind. Weiß auch nicht was das zu bedeuten hat aber, ich spiele hexenmeister und ich guck mir mal war an und mach währendessen eine wow pause vll für immer vll auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rojan (28. Mai 2008)

in den nächsten 12 monaten eher nicht...


----------



## EmJaY (28. Mai 2008)

Hab gewechselt zu AoC


----------



## Seracta (28. Mai 2008)

Also ich persönliche bleibe bei WoW, weil es einfach kein vergleichbares Spiel gibt ... sicher andere mmos haben auch elemente die wow hat ... aber der mix in wow macht einfach den unter schied ... 

z.b. hab ich GW und hdro ausprobiert ... gw war einfach langweilig wegen der instanzierten spielwelt ... sowas mag ich vielleicht für eben Instanzen ... aber zum normalen leveln ? nein!

hdro ... zu wenig instanzen wie man sie aus WoW kennt ... hauptsächlich single play ... pvp is quasi nicht vorhanden


----------



## DunCrow (28. Mai 2008)

Die meisten, die jetzt sagen sie werden zu WAR wechseln haben WAR noch nie gespielt.

AoC ist ja jetzt auch schon draussen und trotz guter Verkaufszahlen werden viele Leute nach dem Ausprobieren wieder zu WoW zurückkommen, denn was keinem MMORPG ausser WoW bis jetzt gelingt, ist einfach so Mainstream zu sein, dass es eine große aktive Community begeistert. Es läuft auf den meisten Rechnern, frisst nicht zu viel Ressourcen und bietet von vorne bis hinten ein Rundes Spielerlebnis. Dazu noch jede Menge Content.

Vll gehen ein paar "hardcore" pvpler zu WAR und ein paar das alternative Spieldesign (Clipping, Stealth, etc.) liebende zu AoC, aber neben WoW gibt es auf dem Markt einfach keinen Platz für ein anderes MMO, ausser diese Nieschenmärkte wie LotR Fans.


----------



## Deacon1980 (28. Mai 2008)

Habe Age of Conan gekauft und auch angespielt. Leider wie bei vielen neuen MMO´s noch zu buggy und viel zu hohe Latenzen.

Potenzial ist vorhanden , macht schon bock auf mehr ... Aber bevor das Gameplay nicht ein wenig "flüssiger" ist, sei es grad wegen der programmierung oder halt der latenz sowie Buggs, werd ich es erstmal bei seite legen und weiter WoW zocken.

Werd in ein oder 2 monaten nochmal in AoC vorbei gucken , und schauen ob es besser läuft. 
Sollte dem der fall sein, ziehe ich einen wechsel in betracht, und das möglichst noch vor dem WoW Addon.

Bis dahin bleib ich bei WoW ...

Gruß Deacon


----------



## Nershul (29. Mai 2008)

Wechseln werde ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht, dazu habe ich einfach noch Ziele in WoW vor Augen, die Gilde im Hintergrund und damit Freunde/Bekannte, denen man nicht einfach den Rücken kehrt, wie ausgelatschten Schuhen! 

Was ich allerdings geplant habe und immer noch vorhabe:
AoC und/oder WAR einmal anspielen und testen. Das muss nicht heute oder morgen sein, ich warte einfach auf eine Gelegenheit (Test-Account etc pp), um sie mal für ein paar Stunden anzuspielen und mir ein eigenes Urteil zu bilden. (Habe ich bei HdRO damals auch gemacht) 

Wenn, entgegen allen Erwartungen, mir eines davon so viel Spaß machen sollte, dass ich nicht mehr davon los komme, dann würde ich möglicherweise auch wechseln, aber wie gesagt, damit rechne ich absolut nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cressy (29. Mai 2008)

Bleibe bei WOW und wenn ich wechsel dann zu HdRO!


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (29. Mai 2008)

spiele momentan aoc und muss sagen bis auf nen paar sachen die noch nicht ganz rund laufen ein gutes spiel. ich habe meine wow account´s auf eis gelegt aber werde sie zum neuen addon sicher wieder auspacken und auf 80 bringen. ich muss nicht immer nur aoc oder wow zocken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

